# Return of lost property / phone



## Scratching for a dollar (Jan 2, 2018)

Just wondering how everyone handle lost property? Do you charge a fee if PAX demanded delivery? How much do you charge & do you require advance payment? It would be great to see if there is any standard industry approach. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

As per the rider app:


----------



## Scratching for a dollar (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks Jack. Unfortunately, it seems Uber is inconsistent with reimbursing the drivers. I have a number of experience that property has been returned however Uber did not reimburse me. They have explained that reimbursement is only possible if the riders agree & that such arrangement has nothing to do with Uber.

Also, $20 isn't sufficient to cover the courier job. Do you or does anyone else have other experience? Given Uber's response & taking into consideration of the real cost as a courier, I am considering the following policy:

Courier by driver From $50
Commercial courier / post From $20

For reference of same day courier cost:
samedayexpress.com.au

I have experience that PAX refusing to pay after driving 45 minutes delivering a phone left behind. Given the experience, advance payment is compulsory just like all courier & postie.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Scratching for a dollar said:


> Thanks Jack. Unfortunately, it seems Uber is inconsistent with reimbursing the drivers. I have a number of experience that property has been returned however Uber did not reimburse me. They have explained that reimbursement is only possible if the riders agree & that such arrangement has nothing to do with Uber.
> 
> Also, $20 isn't sufficient to cover the courier job. Do you or does anyone else have other experience? Given Uber's response & taking into consideration of the real cost as a courier, I am considering the following policy:
> 
> ...


I don't have relevant experience. It's been a very long time since I've had a rider leave a phone or other property behind. I'm now super-vigilant to ensure this doesn't happen.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

a good idea but how are ya going to implement that ?

would have to also be very careful how you word any such arrangement

as can be legal implications in how U ask for a fee to return property

perhaps give them options ..

drop at police station within next 3 business days $0

drop over now via car $50

express post bag $30

also returned a lot of stuff for nix...its starting to wear a bit thin when it cuts into your income and pax couldn't give a fig about the efforts U made

I suppose you could have a prepared text with the options and a bank account number...


----------



## Scratching for a dollar (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks for the idea. I have experience with several PAX that they think that it's drivers' moral responsibility that lost phones must be returned same night free of charge. Some argue that Uber is already charging enough to cover the "occasional" service. Tried explaining to them but ended up just wasting time. So I am thinking of a simple T&C leaflet which covers the options. PAX can choose their option & save the debate.

The return service is all about time & cost. If someone wants same day courier service, there is reference for the cost. $50 is cheaper than all same day courier I know of.

It's fair to charge a little more than the actual postage because there is cost for time, packing & sending.

I like your idea of dropping off with Police next 3 business days. However, my experience with drop off is that it usually take at least half an hour with waiting & reporting in order to get a case number. This doesn't include the time to get there too. So I am thinking of dropping off in post office box addressing to the Police. Of course, no stamps if no one is paying for it. I trust that this is perfectly legal. Can't expect service when you are not paying for it.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

yeah I mean if you give them a free option as well, that's very very very slow, how could they complain

&#129315;

how would u avoid the 1,star and fake complaint ?


----------



## Scratching for a dollar (Jan 2, 2018)

I think it's about communication and explain to the Pax that there is time cost for everyone. If I have to drop everything for a delivery, this means that I can't generate an income. PAX who appreciate this should have no issues. It is only those who exploit others would expect you doing this for free or just pay peanuts and expect VIP service.

Sometimes 1-star is unavoidable but not all the time. Some people would rate you down regardless of what you do and I refuse to be exploited just to avoid this. Besides, you need many 1 stars to be booted out of the platform. 

If most drivers value their time and effort such approach should become a norm. Using an analogy, everyone knows that the minimum cost for rideshare is $10 and a beer is at least $5 at any pub. People could choose other options if they refuse to pay fair market price.


----------



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

Wot phone? Nah can't find anything in the back mate...


----------



## Scorpio5310 (Feb 11, 2021)

Scratching for a dollar said:


> Thanks Jack. Unfortunately, it seems Uber is inconsistent with reimbursing the drivers. I have a number of experience that property has been returned however Uber did not reimburse me. They have explained that reimbursement is only possible if the riders agree & that such arrangement has nothing to do with Uber.
> 
> Also, $20 isn't sufficient to cover the courier job. Do you or does anyone else have other experience? Given Uber's response & taking into consideration of the real cost as a courier, I am considering the following policy:
> 
> ...


Yes, I have had two riders leave phones in the car, and no reimbursement from Uber.

The first was okay as the rider picked it up from me (and gave a tip).

The second involved an 18 km drive and the bloke claimed he had no money. I lodged an application to Uber for a fare adjustment but got the same story about rider needing to agree, etc.


----------



## Scratching for a dollar (Jan 2, 2018)

Scorpio5310 said:


> Yes, I have had two riders leave phones in the car, and no reimbursement from Uber.
> 
> The first was okay as the rider picked it up from me (and gave a tip).
> 
> The second involved an 18 km drive and the bloke claimed he had no money. I lodged an application to Uber for a fare adjustment but got the same story about rider needing to agree, etc.


Sorry to hear about your experience. 18km should be regarded as a long trip by both Uber (35 minutes+) & Ola (15km+) . For any long trip you don't have to muck around with calling, texting or reporting which cost extra time & effort. $20 probably won't get you there with a mix of alternative public transport & it's outrages that you didn't get that.

If you have returned it on the same day when the riders requested that would be equivalent to same day courier service & the it cost no less than $50 even for the shortest distance. Just Google "same day courier" or get any random quote from Airtasker to confirm.

That's unfair to you & drivers should have some industry standard approach to tackle this issue - a users pay policy that fairly reimburse drivers based on service requested.


----------



## Scratching for a dollar (Jan 2, 2018)

Sandhills said:


> a good idea but how are ya going to implement that ?
> 
> would have to also be very careful how you word any such arrangement
> 
> ...


What do you think?


----------



## Scorpio5310 (Feb 11, 2021)

Great idea!

But I'm not sure how to implement it . . . .

The passengers are really Uber's customers (we are only contractors), so it would be great if Uber would implement this.

But I don't even know how to communicate with Uber except through the app (which is not always very responsive).


----------



## Ka Mate (Aug 12, 2020)

Last week I handed a very expensive looking new watch from a female rider. She said it was left on the seat of which I had no idea. When I was cleaning the car next day, I found the box so it seems new. Anyway, Fuber and the pax both contacted me. I left a voicemail for the pax but haven't heard from him. Based on your experience, I will negotiate with the pax to make sure I get paid. 

Then today I get an email from Fuber saying a pax thinks they left $200 in my car bur there was nothing there. Would you fess up if you found 200 bucks in back seat?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Ka Mate said:


> Then today I get an email from Fuber saying a pax thinks they left $200 in my car bur there was nothing there. Would you fess up if you found 200 bucks in back seat?


Yes.


----------



## Ka Mate (Aug 12, 2020)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Yes.


I've had riders hand me 2 bucks they found on the seat but I wonder how many would do the same if they found 200 bucks. BTW who carries that much cash on them these days.


----------



## Scorpio5310 (Feb 11, 2021)

Ka Mate said:


> Last week I handed a very expensive looking new watch from a female rider. She said it was left on the seat of which I had no idea. When I was cleaning the car next day, I found the box so it seems new. Anyway, Fuber and the pax both contacted me. I left a voicemail for the pax but haven't heard from him. Based on your experience, I will negotiate with the pax to make sure I get paid.
> 
> Then today I get an email from Fuber saying a pax thinks they left $200 in my car bur there was nothing there. Would you fess up if you found 200 bucks in back seat?


Short answer is yes.

BTW I've hand another rider leave a phone.

This time I've just put in a report and I'm awaiting a response. If I get no response in a couple of days I'll just hand in to a police station and leave it at that.


----------



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

Boofhead said:


> Wot phone? Nah can't find anything in the back mate...


With phones this old no wonder they're leaving them in your car 



Scorpio5310 said:


> Short answer is yes.
> 
> BTW I've hand another rider leave a phone.
> 
> This time I've just put in a report and I'm awaiting a response. If I get no response in a couple of days I'll just hand in to a police station and leave it at that.


I'm pretty sure the officially endorsed approach is:
(1) Report it to Uber which must mean messaging them through the app using 'issue with trip' or whatever the option is since only platinum rated drivers may be granted time with a human being (cos we're all pissants of course)
(2) Uber get you in touch with the pax who is patched through to you on a routed phone number (to protect your privacy?)
(3) If none of the above occurs then you drop it to the police station (I think I read a great guide by someone on here about this)..

$50 at step 2 must be fair but what if Fuber are listening in/recording your call ! Would they *** you in the ass?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Scratching for a dollar said:


> Thanks for the idea. I have experience with several PAX that they think that it's drivers' moral responsibility that lost phones must be returned same night free of charge. Some argue that Uber is already charging enough to cover the "occasional" service. Tried explaining to them but ended up just wasting time. So I am thinking of a simple T&C leaflet which covers the options. PAX can choose their option & save the debate.
> 
> The return service is all about time & cost. If someone wants same day courier service, there is reference for the cost. $50 is cheaper than all same day courier I know of.
> 
> ...


Drop of at police station every time... Learn where stations are and when drop to the nearest. Don't bother with trying to get $$ out of pax...



Scorpio5310 said:


> Yes,
> 
> The second involved an 18 km drive and the bloke claimed he had no money. I lodged an application to Uber for a fare adjustment but got the same story about rider needing to agree, etc.


That's why I don't bother with it.. Nearest police station drop off and forget about it.



Scorpio5310 said:


> Short answer is yes.
> 
> BTW I've hand another rider leave a phone.
> 
> This time I've just put in a report and I'm awaiting a response. If I get no response in a couple of days I'll just hand in to a police station and leave it at that.


With phones I don't bother to report... Lol straight to the station - they can call their own phone (one rider call right when I handed it over to the officer...)


----------



## Scorpio5310 (Feb 11, 2021)

No use handing it in to the Police (at least in WA). I tried that this morning (cost me a 6km round trip to the Police Station and $4.24 for parking).

The officer said they don't accept lost property from rideshare drivers.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Scorpio5310 said:


> No use handing it in to the Police (at least in WA). I tried that this morning (cost me a 6km round trip to the Police Station and $4.24 for parking).
> 
> The officer said they don't accept lost property from rideshare drivers.


I do all the time. 
You're talking bs mate...

Drop it of to your local station or if you drive by one. Doesn't have to be xonvinient for pax... Also parking at the station is free.... 
Where did you go?

All I say is a rider left it in the car - here it is. Fill the report sign and goodbye


----------



## Scorpio5310 (Feb 11, 2021)

Well maybe I'll lodge an official complaint on the WA Police website and see if I can get an official response.

I took it to the WA Police Centre at 2 Fitzgerald Street Northbridge. According to the WA Police website, that is the closest police station to where I live.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Scorpio5310 said:


> Well maybe I'll lodge an official complaint on the WA Police website and see if I can get an official response.
> 
> I took it to the WA Police Centre at 2 Fitzgerald Street Northbridge. According to the WA Police website, that is the closest police station to where I live.


That's ot a private car park it's parking on the street... That's why you paid.

That's got nothing to do with WA police.


----------



## Scorpio5310 (Feb 11, 2021)

Well I wasn't going to take up the matter of the parking fee (of course!). The substantial issue is refusing to accept lost property from rideshare drivers!


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Scorpio5310 said:


> Well I wasn't going to take up the matter of the parking fee (of course!). The substantial issue is refusing to accept lost property from rideshare drivers!


Yea... That never happened to me.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Boofhead said:


> Wot phone? Nah can't find anything in the back mate...


I had one pax years ago ring me up stating she left her phone in back seat, I couldn't find it - she went complete *KAREN *on the phone swearing, threatening, calling me a thief etc. I hadn't actually left the area where they got out of the car and was waiting for another ping.

Anyway, I told her to ring it with someone else's phone and she could listen to see if it rang in my car, she screamed stating she was already using her friends' phone.. "_So get another FREIND to ring your number dumbarse_" I advised back, she did that, it rang and I could see it about 10 metres up the road as it lit up when she rang it. Obviously, she dropped it or it fell out of her pocket.

After the 3rd car ran it over I told her I was still at the same spot and to come back and search the car herself....

The look on her face when she found it on the road slightly thinner and slightly smashed to smithereens :coolio: :roflmao: priceless...


----------



## Scratching for a dollar (Jan 2, 2018)

Scorpio5310 said:


> No use handing it in to the Police (at least in WA). I tried that this morning (cost me a 6km round trip to the Police Station and $4.24 for parking).
> 
> The officer said they don't accept lost property from rideshare drivers.


I have the same experience as an officer at Marrickville Police Station who told me that they are overwhelmed with lost phones from Uber drivers. He also told me that I should deal with it myself. With other experience it generally takes at least half an hour at the station queuing up, supplying info and get a case number. It does not include travel time and reporting to Uber on the app.

With such experience, my mate has told me that it's best to put the phone in an envelope addressing to a Police Station and drop it into a Post Office box if you don't want to deal with it. Just remember to take a video as evidence.



Scorpio5310 said:


> Great idea!
> 
> But I'm not sure how to implement it . . . .
> 
> ...


Note down the pax's phone number once you have made contact. It is likely that they are using someone's phone. Send them the return policy and let them decide. Don't even bother to reason with them as the policy is clear with all options. If pax refuses to cover cost or just muck around without a response, just post it to the police. It's unfair that you have to foot the bill for someone's mistake. Hope it helps.


----------

